# Workfow question - Lightroom, smart objects, Photoshop and NIK plugins



## Alandb (Feb 6, 2013)

I have Photoshop, which has been rarely used up to now as I have been thrilled with Lightroom. I understand, roughly, what the smart objects are and how they can allow me to re-edit NIK plugins. My problem is the exact workflow going from Lightroom to Photoshop to NIK and back to Lightroom and then, later, after having closed everything out, going back and re-editing the NIK plugins in Photoshop and then, finally, printing from Lightroom. 

Can anyone give me a detailed workflow? I use Lightroom 4, Photoshop CS5 and the NIK plugins are current. I am a novice in Photoshop. 

Is this too much bother and should I just accept that using NIK plugins will create a TIF with everything "baked in" and start over if I need to make revisions with the NIK plugins.

Is this the correct forum to post this?

My apologies if you have seen this before as I have posted on multiple websites.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree that smart objects are the best way to use Nik apps if you own Lightroom and Photoshop. The workflow is easy - select the image in LR, right click and Edit In, Open as Smart Object in Photoshop. Then in Photoshop select the smart object in the Layers Palette (F7), invoke Silver Efex, and afterwards save as a TIF.


----------



## bobrobert (Feb 6, 2013)

John I tried what you suggested and used Viveza 2 via the smart object layer. Unfortunately the ability to use the brush is greyed out. So it won't suit every bodies workflow.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 6, 2013)

You just need to paint on the smart filter's mask, Bob.

John


----------



## DeeGee (Feb 6, 2013)

johnbeardy said:


> I agree that smart objects are the best way to use Nik apps if you own Lightroom and Photoshop. The workflow is easy - select the image in LR, right click and Edit In, Open as Smart Object in Photoshop. Then in Photoshop select the smart object in the Layers Palette (F7), invoke Silver Efex, and afterwards save as a TIF.


Thanks for this John.
I use Topaz instead of Nik so I figure a quick substitution of "name" and a very efficient workflow happens.

David


----------



## bobrobert (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks John. Viveza's warning is misleading and I assumed that it wasn't possible to go any further so I didn't use the PS brush.


----------



## Alandb (Feb 6, 2013)

johnbeardy said:


> I agree that smart objects are the best way to use Nik apps if you own Lightroom and Photoshop. The workflow is easy - select the image in LR, right click and Edit In, Open as Smart Object in Photoshop. Then in Photoshop select the smart object in the Layers Palette (F7), invoke Silver Efex, and afterwards save as a TIF.



Can this TIF file be edited in Lightroom?


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 6, 2013)

In a way, yes, but further LR style adjustments are better done by double clicking the smart object in PS. So for example, if I'm in LR and noticed the TIF had a new dust spot I would correct it in PS. I could do that spotting in LR, but I'd rather keep those adjustments in one place.

But there are times when I want to make a lot of major LR changes to the underlying raw file, for example after LR4 some files clearly benefited from its handling of the highlights and whites which led to other adjustments. I would do that kind of LR work on the original raw and send it to PS as a smart object. I open the TIF and then drag my new smart object into it, drag the Nik smart filter from the older smart object layer to the new one, and then throw away the older smart object layer. 

John


----------



## Alandb (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't want to do any work in PS. It is only a means to an end. You did not answer my question. I don't want a different way of doing something that involves PS. What I am leaning towards is making a log of all my edits in both LR and the NIK plugins and then I can easily make a new TIF file I need to re-edit.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 6, 2013)

I've told you the best way to do it.


----------

